# Metal Frames



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some cars just have it. I sand the areas . Tape up the trucks because of rivets. Then spray with primer amd black. This time I used flat/satin. The pits still show but the rusting has stopped. This is my newest car. For the crud on the wheels it was used but the shell looks great. Lionel car from the 70's


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Loads*

To help this thread I am adding some load info. For this flatcar I used some Mahogany stain on some 8mm dowels that were cut to 8 and 1/2 inches. For an experiment I made three metal stakes. The second picture shows theresult on the left with the original on the right. Of course the first two didn't look as good but work.










Next I made some more coal loads. I spray paint some foam and then cut to fit the hoppers. I used black acrylic paint to finish since the spray almost disappeared. The pipe is sch 40, half inch pvc. a 10 ft length is cheep.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tour Car*

I saw this at a train show. It was originally done in G scale.I used skinny craft sticks supported on a 3/16 birch plywood and covered with grey acrylic paint. The roof is the yellow constuction paper I use that was timmed with craft scissors and spray painted. The supports are 1/4 inch stock.Wood glue supports it all. SO one was the seat, second was the back and the third was a center top. Seats are on both sides. They fit Lego figures.


























My lighting is terrible so I have pose the cars at weird angles to be seen with out shadows.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Make One*

I have a three dome tank car from a junk lot. I repaired the center dome. SO I decided to make a frame for it. The frame has quarter inch sides and a 2 inch girth and 10 3/8ths in length. I used a Krylon Satin spray. I drilled holes for the trucks, center screw and tank tabs. The blocks are needed for the low plastic truck clearance.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Finish*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great work T.

No reply's...........but we are looking and learning.

Tanker came out great. Maybe add on a brake wheel?

NYC blue tour car is a nice ideal. Those need some kind of weight in them as they are light. (At least mine need weight.)

Lego people?
How about some little muppets?  Cave men to go with the dinosaurs? 

Same for the coal loads and log cars. Great work on all!
Keep them coming I'm sure everyone else is looking too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I try to get the threads up to the 150 read level. Thanks to all who view.

I need to get handwheels and smoke stacks for the cabooses.

This is what I did. The wire is bent toward the center and held in place with the wood spacer.










I'll work on a picture of the tour car. This shows the dome repair. It is a junk piece but three domes is too cool to waste. The paint is acrylic craft silver metalic.









Any suggestions for side lettering?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Handrails look good. 

Hang some little chain on the rails on the the ends.

And Custom T made chain for the custom T made brake wheel.

Being a hazmat hauler I would like to add all placards on my stock.

Can't you take a dome off another junk car and glue it to that one? The dome has a lip. Saw it right under the lip. When you glue it you won't be able to see the repair. Look.

I was thinking The T-Man way too. I was thinking an old wooden doorknob or big button or bottle cap, something modified the T way too replace the bad one.

Nice ideals and work T-Man.

I appreciate it....... it stirs my imagination.

I still think cave men (and woman) would look good on your spectator car.
To sit in when they view your dinosaurs. The giraffes too. Hang a few monkeys from the trestles? Put your giraffe car a little in front of the spectator car. Etc. 


I'm not making fun of them. I like them.

Somewhere I saw an HO layout that had a whole lake and shore side with dinosaurs. Running through town, people hand feeding them. Flintstone type cars riding around, hand made cave man houses and more. It look great.

Did you ever see any like that?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked at it again.


There is another way to fix it.

If you look close at your repair if you WEATHER the car  that spot could be made to look like it's liquid leaking out a little.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am at the end of my junk. I have a few boxcar shells. Very little is left of the caboose. Yes they are all options to fix but THAT was my junk piece.











I appreciate the humor. I dont want the EPA on me for a leak.

I don't have a cavewoman. Sorry. I like the bottle cap idea. Where do the chains go? 
I have to think about a brake wheel. I would be tempted just to buy one.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is one sorry looking caboose!
But I'm sure you will use it for something.
Chains;
In between the front and rear hand rails.

I don't believe your out of stuff to fix.

If that's the case you got to get some junk lots off e-bay.
I found one around $43 to ship! Junk, no one bid, I was going to put a buck. So then my cost would have been $44. I wish I was home. junk it was, I will go and try to get a link, be back to edit. See what you think about $44 bucks for it.

EDIT........................................,

A link.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170413721210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





What do you think?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can't believe no one bid on it. The crane and the missle engine caught my eye. How long was the auction?

Train action


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Besides them the thing that caught my eye was the diesel snow blower.
I think no one bid because the shipping was way to high.

But I figured that $50 bucks would have been worth the junk.

Lot of good stuff to work on.

Wish I was home to put a last min bid of a buck on them.


By the way it looks like a heck of a party going on on the train table!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He re listed the junk T.

Look what he's asking now!  He's out of his mind! Same for the ship!

I should have grabbed it for the $44 bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170416404510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't know what the crane goes for. The military missle engine go 200 but yeah a bit high on all counts.But it is good junk.

I need to look for neck chain jewelry and I will find a chain. The wife has the bead lock rings and tools!!

The tender flasher is running. A short movie later.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I got the 2.3 mm chain at AC Moore. Orange and grey paint. POOF used chain.
A stripped bread Twisty wire to hold and Super glue to prevent sliding.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ride like a Zebra*

I wanted more from the sides so I added the zebra stripe. This finishes the tank car.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks really sharp! I thought about you at lunch----saw a Smurf schoolbus toy in an antique store. *L*


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

IF, I ever get my stuff up and running again(my project engines), you guys have given me a ton of ideas of how to expand the sets for my grandchildren without spending a ton of money!!
Thank You Both!!

The tanker is way cool!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd just take 'em over to T-Man's house. It's gotta be cheaper than buying stuff.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

If I did, he'd have to frisk me! I'd look like Santa with a big bag of toys over my shoulder
Seriously, there have been several times when I've seen something I needed in a "Junk Parts" auction, but didn't bid because I was reluctant to have a lot of "Stuff" I couldn't use. This posting gave me some fun ideas. And, I can enlist my oldest grandson(11) to help make some fun cars(and of course the one-on-one time is great too!)


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

He's the one that will get the B&M 226 A&B(if I get it running!), with a 3409-Helicopter Car, 6650-Missle Firing Car, 3650-Search Light Extension Car, 6470-Exploding Box Car(still trying to figure out how to replace the broken tabs tah keep it in place(bottom of sides), and a 6457-Lighted Caboose!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> If I did, he'd have to frisk me! I'd look like Santa with a big bag of toys over my shoulder
> Seriously, there have been several times when I've seen something I needed in a "Junk Parts" auction, but didn't bid because I was reluctant to have a lot of "Stuff" I couldn't use. This posting gave me some fun ideas. And, I can enlist my oldest grandson(11) to help make some fun cars(and of course the one-on-one time is great too!)



I have purchased on e bay a bunch of junk lots. You can fetch a lot of hard to find stuff mixed in with them.

One mans junk is another mans treasure.:laugh:

I like to bid on the ones that are just a pile. 
Poured out on the table not set up. 
You have to look closely at the pictures to see some interesting parts mixed in. And when you get the package you will be surprised at what you get sometimes. (surprise)
I bought one junk lot and the seller threw in a bunch of extras just to get rid on them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed the thread. For the tabs on the exploding box car, two part epxoy can make anything you need. I use it to repair boxcars etc and etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Glad you all enjoyed the thread. For the tabs on the exploding box car, two part epxoy can make anything you need. I use it to repair boxcars etc and etc.



Sorry if we sort of hi jacked your thread T.

You must buy epoxy by the gallons huh?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thats fine. It is funny. I will just have to contrct airport security when any of you visit.

The thing about junk lots, I always try to find three items I need with the rest being gravy. This forum has helped in heeps on ideas that I want to follow through. That's why I don't worry about planning my table . I take one idea at a time to add it.

Now I have a lot of stuff that is appearing locally. So ebay will wait


----------

